# "Il file "debianutils_2.17.4.tar.gz" non esiste" [RISOLTO]

## Fuzzo

Salve!  :Smile: 

Ottengo questo messaggio ciclico tentando di fare un emerge -uDNfv world.

Dove potrei trovare il file in questione?

----------

## Scen

Un semplice

```

emerge --oneshot -fv debianutils

```

va a buon fine?

----------

## Fuzzo

No, non va a buon fine perchè pare sia il fetching il problema: non c'è il file in questione nei mirror Gentoo   :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Ok, e la domanda sorge spontanea: che mirrors stai utilizzando?

Posta un emerge --info, x completezza.

Io attualmente utilizzo senza problemi http://gentoo.inode.at.

----------

## Fuzzo

Si scusa... dove3vo postarlo prima  :Smile: 

```
Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-suspend2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-suspend2 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 3.06GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 Mar 2007 11:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer hal iconv icq imlib isdnlog java jpeg kde libg++ libwww logitech-mouse mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcmcia pcre perl png pppd python qt4 quicktime readline real reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

L'output dell'errore è ciclico nel senso che prova diversi siti, ma non trova mai il file  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

@fruzzo

 a quanto pare stai utilizzando il mirror di Padova, che se è giù da un bel pò, prova ad usarne un altro, tipo quello suggeritoti da "Scen", ovviamente devi inserirlo in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

 nella riga relativa 

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="nome_mirror_suggerito_da_Scen"
```

ciao

----------

## Scen

Oppure utilizzi una via indolore:

```

emerge mirrorselect

mirrorselect -D -s 5 -b 10

```

----------

## Fuzzo

Eccellente ragazzi ho risolto con inode.at   :Smile: 

mirrorselect con una ISDN è un po' un problema   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

